# Why am i hitting the top of the ball?



## CrookyJ (May 28, 2013)

I've watched golf most my life but i started playing it myself not too long ago. I started really good(for a beginner) at first and was hitting the ball with few errors. But now i seem to be hitting the top of the ball constantly. I also find myself slicing to the left or right. I don't know why this is.

Someone told me i was straightening my body on my backswing. Are their any ways i can learn to keep my body in position?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Without seeing your swing, we can't be sure why you are topping the ball it could be a range of things from incorrectly gripping the club to lifting your head to early(I suffer from this from time to time).

My best tip is go pay for a few lessons form your local pro and they will have you hitting the ball so much better in no time they'll help fix your slice too. It's all practice the more lessons and time you spend on the game the better you will get.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*California Golf*



CrookyJ said:


> I've watched golf most my life but i started playing it myself not too long ago. I started really good(for a beginner) at first and was hitting the ball with few errors. But now i seem to be hitting the top of the ball constantly. I also find myself slicing to the left or right. I don't know why this is.
> 
> Someone told me i was straightening my body on my backswing. Are their any ways i can learn to keep my body in position?


Yeah,Agree with the admin. It's more better to get a lesson either personal trainer or search for golf lessons in your internet. Swings can be learned, and you can still do better at it. There are lots of exercises to improve your swing. I know, you can do good. just keep on practicing more.


----------



## chdduncan (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello CrookyJ,

You have what I call the "up and outs". Your hitting up on the ball and coming out of your posture. This is quite easy to fix. I have a drill that I tell people to do when they are topping the ball.

Here it is...

1. Put your feet together and ensure that they are touching
2. Setup to where you would when hitting a golf ball
3. When you swing back, only swing to where your arm is parallel and your club is vertical. It looks like an L. Look in a mirror and eyeball it.
4. Then swing through hitting the golf ball and finish with an L on your follow through. Your arms should be parallel and your club should be vertical.
5. Practice feeling a downward motion on the golf ball and practice this until you feel like your hitting the ball first then the turf.

This should help you hit down on the ball. When I first started playing golf I would top the ball and when I didn't top it I would hit it fat. This drill alone was the factor that set my ball striking to a different level. 

I hope this helps. If you would like i can send you a video of this drill.


----------

